# Full Gray Water Tank



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

i got my 2007 25RSS and have camped twice. i filled up my 40 gal gray water tank on the 2nd trip. i was at a corp of engineer's campground and gray water has to be dumped in a dumping station. i wondered what you guys recommend. the dealer recomends the 25 or so gallon portable units. if so, what model, brand and where should i get it? what do you do and recomend? thanks for answering this and thanks for all your previous answers.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I bought one of these, however not this particular one. I got the blue one; less money.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...nk/skunum=33365

I've never used it but have seen many people at the State Parks hauling theirs to the dump station. I just try to be careful in using the gray water. Of course, it helps to have two gray tanks.









Mark


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

The easiest thing to do unless your in a really tight spot is to pull the trailer out and dump at the dump station. Otherwise it depends on how much dry camping you do, how much water you use and where you are going to dump it. The bigger tanks mean less trips to dump but are very heavy when full so obviously the smaller tanks are easier to manuver but mean more trips to dump. Camping World has a lot of different sizes and they go on sale often. Some have a handle that you can put over the ball on your TV and pull to the dump. I use a small 18 gallon one because the only place I usually need it is when we go to King's Canyon and the only place to dump is in the bathroom into a urinal that goes all the way to the floor.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ID=6073:src=TSC


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought mine from:
http://www.rvwholesalers.com/index.php
They are really heavy when full (even if you hook it to the TV) , I recommend 20 or 22 gallons. 
I preferred to make 2 trips to the dumping station.
My 2 centsâ€¦.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

kargorooOutbacker said:


> I bought mine from:
> http://www.rvwholesalers.com/index.php
> They are really heavy when full (even if you hook it to the TV) , I recommend 20 or 22 gallons.
> I preferred to make 2 trips to the dumping station.
> My 2 centsâ€¦.


I agree. Even if you've got the option to hook the Rolling Tank to you bumper and pull it with your TV, odds are still good that you'll need to manually push, pull, shove, lift over a curb, and otherwise maneuver the beast into position at the actual dump site.


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I was looking at those totes but the 25rss is so low to the ground I'm affraid I would be unable to fill them. BTW its just grey water. I have to admit i have done some late night grass watering.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

These CAMCO adapters are only a couple of bucks, and if you want to stick to the "letter of the law" they still allow you to fill-up the portable tanks a lot easier than with a big sewer hose.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Got my 25 gal 4 wheeler Barker from JC Whitney. The handle fits over the ball of the hitch, and it has a side dump valve so you don't have to pick up the thing to dump it.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We have the largest size Barker (32 gallon, as I recall) but would get the 35 gallon Thetford if we had it to do again. That built in "PermaStore self-storing sewer hose" looks to be the cat's a**.







Plus that 35 gallon size means you can take care of a full black or grey tank in one trip.

Bill


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

We bought a 22 gallon portable tote off of ebay for a pretty good price. You might compare prices there.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

One of the first accessories we got was a 30 gal tote tank. We camp often at a local State Park for 7 to 10 days at a time. The park does not have a sewer connection at the trailer site. Normally all the kids and grandkids come out to visit during the time and the gray tank fills pretty quickly. Same problem as mentioned in a previous post. Sewer connection and connection to the tote tank are just about even. Water flows OK until the levels equal out, then its time to lift the hose and drain the water and repeat. Little inconvenient but it works. Better then unhooking everything and running the trailer back and forth to the dump station.
CEF


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Watering of the grass X2!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have a blue tank, not sure what size.

Yes we have had interesting times emptying with the low tank, but DH just fills the hose, and then lifts it up to dump it into the tank.

Works!


----------

